# iverson needs another scorer with him



## clipscavs21 (May 9, 2003)

they need carmelo or someone. they should trade to get a high pick. they also need a big man to grab rebounds. what do you think?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Well if he didnt take so many shots it wouldnt be much of a problem if Van Horn got the ball more he could score 20 a game easily


----------



## clipscavs21 (May 9, 2003)

true, but iverson is way better, and they need another option at scoring besides some scrub like van horn.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I think whoever palys with him drops their scoring average due to his selfishness yes they do need more offense but he is one of the main reasons they have trouble scoring


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

the scoring option is something they addressed with the addition of Keith, he just hasn't filled the role very well in the past 2 games. I am losing confidence and I am very patient. I am starting to question his confidence myself, after a while , a guy must start thinking, "do I have it?" He has the talent, just not the mental ability.

As for rebounding, thats another story its the playoffs, once we are out I will address that. But my sneak peak playoff picture is, keep Kenny Thomas, make a decision on Coleman, make sure Dalembert can play.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

You guys could take Mutombo back.

-Petey


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> You guys could take Mutombo back.
> 
> -Petey


haha, yea, a good way to look at Keith is , well we traded an old high salaried bum that would not have helped us for him. So basically its not like we gave up Stack, Tim Thomas, or Larry Hughes.


----------



## reloop (May 4, 2003)

I would love to see Keyon Clarke in next seasons starting line up..
theo ratliff and PJ Brown are anothe option for me..
I definitely want to keep KT... He was just huge the last month.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I think we're OK with Keith.

Remember those "KVH for Sprewell" ideas? Yikes. If anything this team needs a post presence.


----------



## sixersonline (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> 
> 
> haha, yea, a good way to look at Keith is , well we traded an old high salaried bum that would not have helped us for him. So basically its not like we gave up Stack, Tim Thomas, or Larry Hughes.


That's how I always look at Keith whenever he's getting punked out there. It could be worse. We could be stuck with Mutombo.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> Well if he didnt take so many shots it wouldnt be much of a problem if Van Horn got the ball more he could score 20 a game easily


Hahahaha....APPARENTLY, you don't watch the Sixers games. There's a reason he doesn't average 20 PPG. He's afraid to shoot, not because Iverson's selfish.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

they dont need scorers they need pure shooters on the wind like they had in harpring.

also theyneed a center who can run their lane.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> they dont need scorers they need pure shooters on the wind like they had in harpring.
> 
> also theyneed a center who can run their lane.


Harpring was never a pure shooter on this team, he was just a hussle player. Thats part of the reason we let him go. He just did not fit in our offense, some guys just dont work for our team, he was one. 

Kukoc was a pure shooter in the beginning of the 2000 season but since him we havent had a pure shooter since .......Dana Barros? Well hopefully Mckie and Van Horn can take that position right now, they are certainly capable.


----------



## TheQuestion (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>clipscavs21</b>!
> they need carmelo or someone. they should trade to get a high pick. they also need a big man to grab rebounds. what do you think?


well...i dont think that they need another rebounder...they alredy have coleman, hill and thomas...they really get enough rebounds especially thomas


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: iverson needs another scorer with him*



> Originally posted by <b>TheQuestion</b>!
> 
> 
> well...i dont think that they need another rebounder...they alredy have coleman, hill and thomas...they really get enough rebounds especially thomas


Yea just so you know Coleman= free agent (and getting very old)
Kenny Thomas= free agent (WE BETTER RESIGN HIM!!)
Tyrone Hill= most likely retiring.

so we may need a rebounder, but thats why we have Dalembert.


----------



## TheQuestion (Jan 24, 2003)

then why dont we get olowokandi?


----------



## reloop (May 4, 2003)

the Kandi man isn't worth his money imo..
he always seems distracted on the court..
I don't think he loves the game..


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheQuestion</b>!
> then why dont we get olowokandi?


No thanks. I'll pass on this STIFF


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*....*

I doubt we will go after a scorer, after game 6 and 7 Keith Van Horn will show us we do not need one.


----------



## Netsfan30 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: ....*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> I doubt we will go after a scorer, after game 6 and 7 Keith Van Horn will show us we do not need one.


Van Horn didnt show up game 6. I used to like KVH but during big games he didnt get it done for the 6ers or nets. I guess to much pressure, he needs to play in area with less media i think.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: ....*



> Originally posted by <b>Netsfan30</b>!
> 
> 
> Van Horn didnt show up game 6. I used to like KVH but during big games he didnt get it done for the 6ers or nets. I guess to much pressure, he needs to play in area with less media i think.


The media point may be valid, hey lets trade him to NY see how he suceeds.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

What the Sixers need are more athletes. Some guys who can run the break, young players. I don't know if I'm the only who believes this or not, but it's been what I've been saying all along. Being able to run the fastbreak off long rebounds, where it's not always a Iverson in the middle and the others behind on the sides.

Not since the days of Jumaine Jones and Rodney Buford have we had a guy who could run the court and on the fast break slam the ball. It's not that it's necessary to have that to win, but those transition points are free points, and it'd be nice to have them.

It's good to focus on defense, but the Sixers right now need to know that you still need to score to win games. It gets tiring to watch the long stretches where the Sixers don't score, while their lead shrinks. And let's be perfectly honest, the Sixers style of play is a style that needs players with energy and the ability to hustle, so we need a shot of youth.

Aaron McKie isn't the same guy he was two seasons ago, I believe that even though he has that contract, he should either be demoted or dealt. Reason why is defensively he's lost all his ability to even stop anyone, I'd feel more confident if John Salmons took over his role.

The big hope is that Samuel Dalembert returns to play a full uninjured season or at least 68 games, because the way he was playing during the preseason shows he's capable of playing Center in the East. Sam Clancy is a tweener, who'd be a nice fit at reserve SF, where he can stick occasional 15 feet jumpers, but I'm hoping that he can have full recovery, from that knee injury.

Quick question: Anyone think there's a chance we could bring back Alvin Jones? Sure he had no clue of what he was doing offensively, and got into foul trouble easily.. but for being a young big man, he was pretty good when playing guys man up in the lowpost. Having him would be a great addition to this team, especially if he was playing a small role. And I'd rather have Jones than Skinner, since Jones was never scared of matchups.

The biggest importance though is, we need more guys with energy off the bench. Sure AI jacks up 30+ shots some nights, but this year he passed more than I remember him passing, so that's not an excuse for why others can't score. With Iverson it's known that if you make yourself available, and want the ball.. he'll get it to you.

We do need Kenny Thomas back, and maybe we can move him in as an undersized-PF instead of making him play SF. I think they should try and re-up with DC for a few years around the exception level, but we'll see how things work out. Thomas is a restricted free agent, so the Sixers have the option to match any contract offer he gets.

But right now, to be honest I'm hoping that the time between now and the start of Sixers seasons seems long.. because I'm in an Eagles state of mind.

-Tim


----------

